# Brushy Mountain



## BillyH (Apr 19, 2010)

I have two orders with Brushy Mountain, Order one was on 4/24/2010 at 6:50:21 PM EST . Order two was on 4/26/2010 at 6:06:41 PM EST. Order two was shipped out to me on GREENSBORO, NC, US 05/11/2010 3:54 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
05/11/2010 2:16 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
RALEIGH, NC, US 05/11/2010 12:45 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
RALEIGH, NC, US 05/10/2010 11:40 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
WILKESBORO, NC, US 05/10/2010 8:43 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
05/10/2010 8:00 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
US 05/08/2010 1:00 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED 

And order one was shipped out today. It will take two days for the order to go out with UPS. You can see from order two that it was shipped out 05/08/2010 , but scan on 05/10/2010. All that I can say is just give it time. All orders are will be back orders.


----------



## okie-bee-man (May 7, 2010)

I have made about 4 orders from them so far this year. With out fail there is always something on back order that delays shipment. Other than that I have had no problems. I still think they have the best prices overall.


----------



## NeuroBee (Apr 4, 2010)

I had the same problem with the cypress hive boxes. They were not a little off square, they were unusable.


----------



## doconnor (Apr 30, 2010)

NueroBee, Did they send you out new ones, or did you just junk them and order elsewhere? Rossman Apiaries also has 8-frame cypress I'm thinking of trying.


----------



## BillyH (Apr 19, 2010)

From Brushy Mountain Bee Farm, Inc My Order two will be delivery today and Order one will be delivery on 05/14/2010 "Thank God". :lookout:


----------

